
Ask HN: Hired to do one thing and one thing only around tech? - stephen82
For years I would ask myself; has anyone got hired to work on one thing and one thing only, around technology?<p>Especially now with web development that expects you to know a dozen of technologies...is it even possible?<p>If yes, can someone hire me please? :D<p>I am quite good at working on one thing at a time.
======
colund
Perhaps check out data inputting jobs?

~~~
stephen82
Last time I check they required lots of things that have to do with web
scraping and data mining.

So, I doubt they do one thing only :/

